# Zweite Festplatte für Linux: Fragen zur Installation



## Ariss (22. Februar 2012)

*Zweite Festplatte für Linux: Fragen zur Installation*

Hallo,
ich wollte mir mal eine zweite platte in meinen rechner bauen mit linux drauf. Was muss ich dabei alles beachten ? Kann ich z.B. beim starten des Rechners auswählen von welcher festplatte er booten soll ? Und wie kann ich eine selbstgebrannte Linux CD dazu bringen zu starten ??
freue mich auf Hilfe


----------



## quaaaaaak (22. Februar 2012)

Sind sachen die google dir in 5 minuten auch erklärt hätte.
Zu 1. Linux installiert zu 99% einen sog. Bootmanager mit, bei dem du dann beim booten auswählst auf welches OS du booten willst. Wenn dem nicht so ist musst du noch zusätzlich einen bootmanager installieren, dies unterscheidet sich aber von distribution zu distribution 
Zu 2. Du musst im bios die boot reihenfolge verändern und zwar dahingehend, dass er zuerst vom cd laufwerk bootet und nicht von der festplatte. Das solltest du nach der installation wieder umstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Es gibt viele versch. Linux-Versionen - ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, aber Du kannst da auf jeden Fall das ganze so einrichten, dass Du beim Booten auswählen kannst, was gestartet werden soll. Welche Linux-Version würdest Du denn nehmen?


----------



## Onlinestate (22. Februar 2012)

Wie erwähnt installieren die Linux Distributionen einen eigenen Bootloader. Das ist häufig Grub (wie zB bei Ubuntu-basierten Distributionen).
Dieser überschreibt den Windows Bootloader, weil der Windows Bootloader ausschließlich Windows Systeme erkennt. Das heißt aber auch, falls du Windows neu installieren solltest, würdest du auch den Bootloader wieder überschreiben, da Windows Grub nicht erkennt. 
Also musst du in dem Fall Grub wiederherstellen. Gibt aber Anleitungen zB unter GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de.
Du musst übrigens nicht eine seperate Festplatte dafür verwenden. Kannst auch eine Partition auf deiner aktuellen Festplatte frei machen. 30-40 GB schicken da dicke. Für den normalen Betrieb ohne Daten würden auch schon 10 GB reichen. Größere Daten landen dann auf der Windows-Partition, damit du auch unter Windows darauf zugreifen kannst.
Windows kann nämlich nicht die Linux Dateisysteme lesen. Es gibt verschiedene Tools, die das ermöglichen, aber die sind meist nicht so gut.

Generell kann ich dir ubuntuusers als Community für Ubuntu-Einsteiger empfehlen. Für Fedora, OpenSuse und so weiter gibts auch Communities, die aber kleiner sind. Für den Einstieg bietet sich Ubuntu an, da es die mit Abstand verbreiteste Distribution ist und entsprechend man am meisten Hilfe findet. Mint würde auch gehen, da es auf Ubuntu basiert.


----------



## Ariss (24. Februar 2012)

supper Tipps ! danke dafür


----------



## Ariss (25. Februar 2012)

noch ne frage  soll ich das iso image von linux auf die dvd brennen oder entpackt ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2012)

Du musst das mit einem Brennprogramm als iso Brennen, also in einem Brenntool "Iso-Datei auf DVD brennen" oder so. Einfach die iso-Datei selbst auf eine Daten-DVD kopieren und brennen, als sei es eine zip-datei oder so, reicht nicht.


----------



## Onlinestate (26. Februar 2012)

Also entweder DVD oder auf nen USB-Stick (ich geh mal davon aus, dass dein Mainboard von USB booten kann).


----------

